

Show HN: getdenso.com - Flipboard meets Instapaper for Video - iamclovin

We were in private beta and thanks to HN we received great feedback. We're now live and would love to know what everybody thinks.
======
iamclovin
Clickable links:

App Store: <http://bit.ly/densoapp> Android Market: <http://bit.ly/densodroid>

and web app: <http://getdenso.com>

------
samrat
I released something really similar(on a much smaller scale) a few days ago-
<http://videodropper.ep.io>. It sends Youtube vids(just Youtube, for now) to
your Dropbox folder.

